# Bass cable vs guitar cable?



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 2, 2010)

So I've been partial to using my 15 watt bass amp because I preferred the clean over my line 6. Just today I decide *well I'm curious what effect the monster bass cable will have on the tone vs the guitar cable* so I plug it in. 

The sound is so much more hi-fi and clear! Is this my imagination or something or is there that much of a significant EQ curve on the two cables?

I'm thinking about switching out my guitar cable for a longer bass cable like this short one I've got would there be anything negative about that (don't see why there would be but why not ask)?


----------



## raximkoron (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe the impedance of the cables are different and that could definitely change the sound.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Mar 9, 2010)

The only reason that should happen is if the "guitar" cable is radically shit. What cable is it, and how old is it?


----------



## Spondus (Mar 9, 2010)

raximkoron said:


> I believe the impedance of the cables are different and that could definitely change the sound.



While this is true, the impedence of both cables should be low, otherwise the cable with the higher impedence is just rather shit


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 9, 2010)

Could also be the length of the cable itself, or any number of factors. I've just always bought "instrument cables", and not necessarily "guitar cables". Then again, I very rarely buy cables.


----------



## raximkoron (Mar 9, 2010)

hmm, was under the impression that the "higher end" bass-specific cables were 2 Ohm where as standard instrument patch cables were 4 Ohm... neither one could be considered high impedance though.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 9, 2010)

They're both monster cables, and both only a few years old.

The bass cable _is_ half the length of the guitar cable though.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Mar 9, 2010)

raximkoron said:


> hmm, was under the impression that the "higher end" bass-specific cables were 2 Ohm where as standard instrument patch cables were 4 Ohm... neither one could be considered high impedance though.


If I understand it correctly, for passive guitars/basses you really want a high impedance (to match the high impedance of normal pickups). Detailed article here if you want to analyse further.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> They're both monster cables, and both only a few years old.
> 
> The bass cable _is_ half the length of the guitar cable though.


Probably the length then- according to the article above, capacitance (which causes high end loss, and would likely be heard as a lack of clarity) increases with length.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 9, 2010)

snazzy, ty.


So how would that be effected if you were using a wireless system?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 10, 2010)

What's the length of both? 18.6 ft is supposed to be the magical number where after that the quality of tone diminishes rather quickly. Monster cables are good but a lot of their push is just that. After working in a guitar shop I have to tell you that monster cables have to be exchanged more often than the others. I prefer Mogami or Planet Waves myself.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 10, 2010)

ones 10ft and the others 21 feet if I remember right.


----------

